# Music Maker 07 und M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496Problem



## woldo1 (14. September 2008)

Hi Leuts. 

Ich habe wieder mal ein großes Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

So ich habe nun einen neuen PC gekauft mit Windows XP Proff drauf.
Audiokarte von M-Audio rein - Installiert - und gut. Music Maker 07 raufgespielt und gestartet. Mischpult an Input von der Audiokarte angeschlossen und MIDI Files vom Player über Mischpult abgespielt und zur Aufnahme im Music Maker bereit. Nun möchte ich die Sachen aufnehme, bekomme aber keine Ansteuerung bzw kein Signal in das Musik Maker Prog. Im Mixer von M-Audio habe ich aber L UND R perfecten Sound. Nur im Music Maker nicht. Wie kann das sein? Was mache ich falsch? Ich habe alle Einstellungen im Music Maker ausprobiert und auch die Onboard Soundkarte deaktiviert bzw. zum testen wieder aktiviert usw. Ich habe wirklich alles schon durch und weiß einfach nicht mehr was ich machen soll.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von Euch helfen.

Danke im Voraus.

Woldo


----------



## chmee (16. September 2008)

Da ich Musikmaker nicht kenne, muss ich ein bissel stochern.. 

Muss man uU den Input der Aufnahmespur einstellen ?
Hier war doch Jemand mit Ahnung von MMM.

mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (17. September 2008)

Hi,

"Ahnung" wäre etwas übertrieben  außerdem bin ich so gute 8 Versionsnummern weiter  ...

Egal, normalerweise sollte das alles klappen, wenn man in den Programmeinstellungen das richtige MIDI-Eingabegerät ausgewählt hat. Vielleicht erkennt der Music Maker das MIDI-Gerät nicht, wenn noch ein Mischpult zwischengeschaltet ist? Schleift das Pult die MIDI-Signale denn auch durch?


----------

